

InkCase Plus:E Ink screen for Android phone - lily2014

InkCase Plus is an always on E Ink second screen, uses sports and fitness apps, eBook reader, Photo, get notifications from your phone.
InkCase Plus is a supplementary display (Second screen) for Android smartphone; providing smartphones with flexibility and power saving functions.
The main function as below.
1.  Battery Saver
2.  It is always ON
3.  Personalization 
4.  Reading
5.  Sport
6.  Notification
7.  Incoming Call Alert
8.  Music Control
======
yuhuanjoan
I like it. where can I buy?

